# Der Thread für den 01.03.03



## Ace (3. Februar 2003)

So leute jetzt sinds keine 4 Wochen mehr :z 
Alle guten Dinge sind 3 ... oder, Ende gut alles gut...oder wie auch immer.
Ich hoffe ihr esst alle eure Teller leer, damit wir gutes Wetter haben und Mike uns endlich mal wieder so richtig verwöhnen kann.   :m 
jam jam  
Das hatte bei den letzten Treffen so richtig gefehlt.

Ick freu mie :z


----------



## Salmonelle (3. Februar 2003)

GENAU

*NOCH 26 (sechsunzwanzich) TAGE*


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Februar 2003)

Ich werde am 1.3 später erscheinen! Komme erst ab 14:00 los. bin frühstens um 15:00 an der Küste! Man sieht sich dann!


----------



## MichaelB (3. Februar 2003)

Moin,

so ich denn an dem Samstag nicht arbeiten muß komme ich mal auf ein/zwei Stünchen Klönschnack und neugierige Fragen stellen rum.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. Februar 2003)

Jau Leute,
hoffen wir mal das Petrus ein Einsehen mit uns armen Fischern hat und wir mal mit einem Klasse Tag belohnt werden. Das heisst das wir toll mit den BB´s raus können, die Strandläufer auch auf ihren Spass kommen und das ich ne Runde grillen kann.     :k 
So würde ich mir das wünschen.  :l 

*Frage an die Fliegenfischer bitte:*  
Kann Jemand mal etwas mitbringen und mal zeigen was alles für *was* , *wann*  und *wo*  benutzen kann. Meine die Fliegen.
Weil ich vielleicht dieses jahr einwenig mit Sbirulino anfangen würde, natürlich vom BB aus...naja auch vom Strand aus.  :q 
Ich denke so eine kleine &quot;Einführung&quot; in die Geheimnisse der Fliegen-Kunst wäre bestimmt hochinteressant und es würden sich bestimmt noch einige Kollegen dazugesellen.
Danke.  :m  #h


----------



## Maddin (3. Februar 2003)

@Mike
Ist doch immer dabei sowas! Beim letzten Treff auf Fehmarn (am Strand der Ferienresidenz) waren so viele Fliegen anwesend, dass so manchs Huhn neidisch geworden wäre :q 

Ich würde dir aber empfehlen erstmal von Land aus mit dem Sbirolino anzufangen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. Februar 2003)

@ Maddin

Zu der Zeit hatte ich das auch nicht im Kopp gehabt.   

Klaro, das ist Neuland für mich und werde das erstmal auf festen Boden ausprobieren.
Die Sache hat es mir jedenfalls jetzt angetan !!  :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

wenn die Ostsee nicht zugefroren ist :q  :q  :q bringe ich Flifi, Sbiro - und Spinnrute mit und jede Menge Fliegen.

... und natürlich den neuen, selbstgebauten Kescher !!!

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Ace (3. Februar 2003)

@Mike
dat is ne goile Idee#6
mir fallen zu Hause auch immer tausend Fragen ein...aber am Wasser habe ich sie vor lauter Fischfieber immer vergessen #t 

So wie am Samstag...da wollte ich eigentlich noch Maddins BB testen...haben wir auch irgendwie vergessen.  

Ich denke bis dahin habe ich auch Fliegenrolle und Schnur zusammen...dann kann mir ja auch noch jemand zeigen wie man sich am besten erhängt  
*MARIO* #y


----------



## Maddin (3. Februar 2003)

@Ace
Stimmt, irgendwas war da doch noch ;+   

Vielleicht kann ja jemand ein kleines Veranstaltungsprogramm entwerfen :q 

09 Uhr: Suizid mit der #8 Schnur
10 Uhr: Belly-Boat-Test
11 Uhr: Welche Fliegen für was und wann?
12 Uhr: Gemeinsames Mittagessen
13 Uhr: Brainstorming
14 Uhr - Ende: Zur freien Verfügung


----------



## Rudi (3. Februar 2003)

Moin,

würde gerne meine Jungfernfahrt am 1.3. machen.
Freue mich schon drauf. Achja, was ist mit dem
2.3. ?

Rudi.


----------



## Ace (3. Februar 2003)

:q  :q  :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. Februar 2003)

@ Maddin: Ende bis ganz zu Ende : Wiederholdung der Veranstaltung von 9.00h mit 9 `er wahlweise Alk. :q  :q


----------



## Ace (3. Februar 2003)

@Rudi
Eine bessere Gelegenheit gibt es nicht für deine Erstwasserung...ich hatte immer auf sowas gewartet.
Wenn das Wetter gut ist übernachte doch da irgendwo und fahre Sonntag nochmal raus...machen bestimmt n paar mit.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. Februar 2003)

@ Ace :

Klasse Idee den Thread schon heute reinzusetzen,
vielleicht schaffen wir ja bis zum 1.3. tausend Postings
 :q    :m


----------



## Ace (3. Februar 2003)

@Stephan
das hatte ich auch gedacht deswegen poste ich auch so rege   :q


----------



## Rudi (3. Februar 2003)

Hallo Ace,

wenn ich nicht seekrank werde, oder aus anderen Gründen
aufgebe, bleibe ich auf jeden Fall bis Sonntag. Zur Not auch alleine, aber viel lieber in euer Gesellschaft.

Rudi.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. Februar 2003)

Da bin ich doch dabei  :m


----------



## Hamsterson (3. Februar 2003)

@Stephan
Bei dem Tempo locker :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. Februar 2003)

Hallo Alex,

was machen die Kieler Fische ?

Geht bei euch was ?

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Februar 2003)

Nur ma &acute;ne Frage am Rande.....
Kann ich zwischen erhängen mit #8 Schnur, absaufen im fremden Belly mit anschliessendem Freudengegrille auch noch irgendwann fischen ??? #a


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. Februar 2003)

Vossi, 
ich glaube du solltest mal deine &quot;Anspruchshaltung&quot; überprüfen  :q  :q  :q 


Grüße Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Februar 2003)

Okay .... hab schon verstanden  :q 
denn werde ich wohl meinen Urlaub umplanen  :g 
Schaut ja ganz so aus, als wenn das ein etwas umfangreicheres Treffen wird und es eine Menge sehr wichtige Dinge zu regeln gibt   
 #g  #g  #g


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. Februar 2003)

Geht doch  :q  :m


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Februar 2003)

> 09 Uhr: Suizid mit der #8 Schnur
> 10 Uhr: Belly-Boat-Test



Diese beiden Punkte in der Tagesordnung sollte man vertauschen, da Ace nach seinem Suizid nicht mehr viel von einen Test hätte!

Ich muss am 1.3. arbeiten, aber ich setze alles daran mit einem Kolegen zu tauschen (ich hab da noch was gut!).


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Februar 2003)

:z Juchuuu...ich hab&acute;s.....

fange gleich mal mit dem Training an  :q 

Bis dann....und.... nur noch 24 Tage und der Rest von heute  #h


----------



## Hamsterson (3. Februar 2003)

@Stephan
Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, wann es in letzter Zeit gutes Wetter gab. Darum auch noch kein BB in diesem Jahr. Ich war im Januar 3 mal in Förde mit Fliegenrute. Habe nichts Lebendiges gefangen, war sowieso jeher zum Üben da.
Hoffentlich tut sich was wettermäßig in nächsten Tagen, sonst halte ich es echt nicht aus und mache alle Dorsche kalt. :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Februar 2003)

Hey Hamsterson...meinst Du nicht, daß denen im Moment schon kalt genug ist  :q  :q 
Und Mario....ich zähl auf Dich....
zur Not sammeln wir, denn jeder ist bestechlich  :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. Februar 2003)

Hi Leutz,
viel quassel und brabbel brabbel...........  
Denkt dran das ihr was zum grillen mitbringt!!! #6 
Vielleicht hat der Eine oder Andere noch nen Pappteller dabei? Und wenn der super Klasse und *unentbehrliche Alu-Tisch *  auch wieder da ist........dann haben wir alle doch gewonnen.
Hat nicht wiedermal Einer ne halbe Kiste Bier über von irgendeinem Geburtstag oder Fete ???  :q  #g 

Ansonsten bin ich selber irre &quot;heiss&quot; auf den 01.03.  :k  :l 
Ich muss mal wieder raus mit meinem BB und vorallem mal wieder Fischkontakte haben. Hab voll die Entzugserscheinungen  #h  #h


----------



## MFGI (4. Februar 2003)

Obwohl der 01.03. recht lange als Ausweichtermin steht,
befürchte ich mal, daß es keine Alternative zum 01.03.
gibt, oder?
Der Tag ist bei mir schon seit Monaten belegt, nur wollte ich unbedingt einmal teilnehmen und Euch 
persönlich kennenlernen. Sch****


----------



## Hamsterson (4. Februar 2003)

@Mike
Wieso wässerst du dein BB nicht in Maschsee. Da gibt es im Vergleich zur Ostsee wenigstens Fische. :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. Februar 2003)

Leider muss man ja irgendwann und irgendwie einen Termin machen und halten. Für einige passt es dennoch nicht immer so gut. Sorry. :g 

@ Hamsterson

Auf dem Maschsee ?? Boah... in der Jauche !! #d 

Ansonsten darf ich auf *keinem*  Vereinsgewässer oder staatlichem Gewässer mein BB nutzen, ich mache mich sonst strafbar und werde behandelt wie ein Verbrecher!!!
So sind die Gesetzte &quot;für&quot; Vereinsmitglieder. Ist das nicht übel ??
Darum fahre ich ja von Hannover bis an die Küste hoch, dort bin ich wenigstens ein bißchen freier und werde nicht so gegängelt oder bevormundet wie ein kleiner Junge!  :m  #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (4. Februar 2003)

Hallo MFGI,

am 30.3 ist ABBB - Cup und falls du am 1.3. keine Zeit hast, wäre das wohl ein guter Alternativtermin.

Grüße Stephan 

@ Mike : Pappteller hab ich noch genug, bring ich mit.


----------



## Salmonelle (4. Februar 2003)

@Mike: wo ich bin, ist auch der *Aluklapptisch*, und nichts wird mich davon abhalten in *FÜNFUNZWANZICH *    Tagen da zu sein...

...will ich jetzt mal so behaupten

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Ace (4. Februar 2003)

@Mike


> Hat nicht wiedermal Einer ne halbe Kiste Bier über von irgendeinem Geburtstag oder Fete ??? :q  #g



ich fühl mich garnicht angesprochen   :q 

Is doch Ehrensache ich seh noch mal in allen Ecken Nach ich glaub ich hab da noch ne Fete gehabt vor kurzem


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. Februar 2003)

Ach Leute, Ihr seid einmalig! #6 

Wo gibt es sowas nochmal ??

Danke an Euch!!  :m  #h


----------



## MFGI (5. Februar 2003)

@ Stephan
Der 30.03. (ABBB-Cup) wird leider auch nichts.
Komme am 29.03. von einem 14-tägigen Mefo-Trip von Langeland zurück.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. Februar 2003)

@ MFGI

..ohh! Bist Du etwa bei den Meerforellentage auf Langeland dabei ??
Das wäre doch klasse, dann sehen wir uns ja.  :q  :m  #h


----------



## MFGI (5. Februar 2003)

@Mike
Werde nicht dabei sein.
Der offizielle Part beginnt ja erst am 29.03.03.
Da werde ich wieder in Richtung Helmstedt unterwegs sein.
Am 28. können wir uns gern auf ein paar Bierchen oder 
Longdrinks in Spodsberg treffen (ist ja eh nur Kartenausgabe bei Euch).
Außerdem wo sollen die Fische herkommen, wenn ich schon 
2 Wochen rumgewildert habe?  :q 
Aber wahrscheinlich wird es wie jedes Jahr:
Ski laufen auf Langeland wegen eines Wintereinbruch
oder mit einem Infekt das Bett hüten.


----------



## Mirco (5. Februar 2003)

Moin Leutz,

Holger und ich sind natürlich mit von der Partie  :q 

Leider wieder nur für den Sa., aber auch für einen Tag lohnt sich die Rumfahrerei.

@ Rudi,
wenn das sozusagen Dein ganz persöhnlicher &quot;Stapellauf&quot; wird, müssen wir Dich dann mit Seckt übergießen  :q 

Spaß bei Seite, wenn wir Dich mitnehmen, dann leider nur für den Samstag. Es sei denn Du kannst Holger überreden, daß Ihr 2 separat fahrt und noch den Sonntag dranhängt.

@ Mike,
is bei Dir eigentlich schon die Rechnung von MC Donalds angekommen ?

Da Du ja nicht zum Grillen da warst, mußten wir ja diese Alternative wählen und wir 4 waren uns mit der Rechnung auf Deinen Namen sehr schnell einig  :q

Hab gestern meine 1. Lieferung MeFo-Blinker & -Wobbler von T. Kubi.. erhalten.  Jetzt juckt es schon wieder in den Fingern.

Also das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis  kann sich sehen lassen !!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. Februar 2003)

@ MFGI

Schade !  :c  Aber vielleicht sehen wir uns ja.  :m 



@ Mirco

Tja die Rechnung wird wohl noch auf sich warten lassen, denn MikeFish steht ja zum Glück nicht auf meinem Postkasten.  :q 
Aber da kann man doch mal sehen.... die lieben Anglerkollegen, gibt man ihnen den kleinen Finger, zerren sie gleich am ganzen Arm!!  :q  :q  :q 
Naja, dafür werde ich dann am 01.03. ne extra Holzkohle auflegen, damit die Bratwürstchen noch besser werden.  :k 

Drückt die Daumen und esst Eure Teller immer schön leer, dann hat Petrus am 01.03. ein einsehen mit uns und schickt uns das beste Wetter!  #h  #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (7. Februar 2003)

@ Mike,
das mit dem &quot;Teller leeressen&quot; funzt nicht; als Dank gibts hier gerade 5 - 10 cm Neuschnee oder muß man den Teller mit aufessen ? :q  :q  :q 
Ich stelle das hier mal zur diskussion.
Aber egal, morgen ist sowieso Teil 1 Kescherbau - Workshop.

Allen die am WE losgehen &quot;Petri Heil&quot;.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Salmonelle (7. Februar 2003)

Tach zusammen,
gruß vom vernieselregneten rechten unteren Niederrhein.
Schnee? Fehlanzeige, nich bei +4°C!
Noch ZWEIUNZWANZICH Tage und (...hmm, weiß nich mehr was ich grad tippen wollte...), bin ganz durcheinander im Kopp, will mir ein neues BB zulegen, muß mich noch auf das Schlachten eines potenziellen Hechel-Lieferanten vorbereiten (hab ich noch nie gemacht!), die Tür zu meinem Keller geht auch nur noch 20 cm weit auf (wattn Chaos), hab eigentlich gar keine Zeit hier am PC zu sitzen, lenkt aber ganz gut von den Entzugserscheinungen ab... ach ja, da mir auch 20 MB für ne Homepage zur Verfügung stehen versuche ich mich auch noch daran (ob ich wohl in 100 Tagen soweit bin?). Huch, ich bin ja gar nicht im Laberforum...

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Februar 2003)

18 (in WORTEN : Achtzehn) Tage noch  :z 

Heut&acute; nicht mehr mitgerechnet  :q 

Es fängt langsam mächtig an zu kribbeln.... #a


----------



## Mirco (13. Februar 2003)

Moin Leute,

hier in Erfurt sind -11°C, furztrocken & Sonnenschein   

Denken wir uns das &quot; - &quot; weg und ich würd mir so ein Wetter für unser BB-Treffen wünschen  :q 

Hab gestern mit dem Blinkertuning angefangen. Mal da ganz gern noch mehr Kontrastfarben drauf (schwarz/weiß,)weiß aber auch nicht ob das was bringt. Ist dann aber meine persöhnliche Note   

@ Stefan
ich bau auch grad nen Kescher, aus Holzleisten. Ist mein zweiter. Bin noch am Lackieren und dann noch das Netz rantüttern  :c 

Das Netz hab ich mir bei der Adresse bestellt, die in der K & K angegeben wurde. Super Netz, super Service, super Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Prädikat Empfehlenswert !

Was für ein Material benutzt Du denn ?

Also wir sehen uns dann ja hoffentlich alle in 2 Wochen


----------



## Salmonelle (13. Februar 2003)

noch sechzeeeehn, 
...zersääche grad nen Teelöffel und will den den mit roter Glitzerfolie garnieren, wä doch gelacht wenn das die Dorsche nich für ne Krabbe halten würden :q
vielleicht nochn paar dicke rote Wollfäden drangefriemelt...

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Broesel (13. Februar 2003)

tja noch 16 Tage, aber das Wetter bleibt kalt. Immerhin reichts wieder, dass die Ostsee...ach lies doch selber  

Ich war heute los... ---> Klick


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. Februar 2003)

Wie immer, schön gemacht.  :m 
Was kann &quot;unsere&quot; Küste doch schön sein, man muss nicht immer in ferne Länder.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. Februar 2003)

@Mirco : Wir haben in einer Netzfabrik loses Netzwerk gekauft und knüpfen selber.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Februar 2003)

Schöner Bericht Joerch  :m 
Herzlich willkommen im Club der Eisspezialisten  :q  :q 

Aber das Wetter war echt traumhaft.... Haste nicht noch ein paar mehr schöne Bilder gemacht ???


----------



## Maddin (14. Februar 2003)

[GLOW=red]Fünfzehn [/GLOW] Tage noch!

PS: Erster!!

PPS: Der Ohahouzo beim Grieschen war leckers!

PPPS: Nacht!


----------



## MichaelB (14. Februar 2003)

Moin,

@Jörch: sehr schöne Bilder, aber ich bekomme echt das Frösteln wenn ich das sehe...  

Und Ihr seid Euch sicher, in zwei Wochen die besten Stücke in diese Eiswürfelmaschine halten zu wollen??? :q 

Gruß
Michael

P.S. @Maddin: Ouzo ist immä leggä :q  :q  :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (14. Februar 2003)

Schöner Bericht und noch schönere Bilder#r  Na ich bin ja mal gespannt was mir das We bringt.


----------



## jimduggen80 (14. Februar 2003)

Hi
um was dreht es sich am 01.03.? Was ist ein Tread? Konnte nur soviel rauslesen, das es sich um ein Treffen mit Suezidübungen geht, grins.
Wo und wann trefft ihr Euch, und kann da jeder Boarder kommen?
Jim


----------



## Udo Mundt (14. Februar 2003)

Hallo Jim!
Ein Thread ist ein Thema im Anglerboard.
Alle Feinheiten zum 1.3.2003 findest Du auf der Seite
von Mikefish  :m 
Man sieht sich an der Küste :z (wenn sie nicht gerade zugefroren ist :q )


----------



## til (14. Februar 2003)

Ich freu mich auch auf den 1.3. Schon seit Jahrzenten ein heiliger Tag in meinem Kalender (Habe noch nie am 1 März gearbeitet, Schule liess sich nicht immer vermeiden   ). Allerdings geh ich nicht an die Küste, sondern gleich hinterm Haus auf Forellenpirsch.


----------



## Salmonelle (17. Februar 2003)

Tach zusammen,
EEEELLLFF für mich und zwölf für EUCH.
Und der Rosenmontachzuch in Wesel findet auch ohne mich statt, soll heissen ich bleibe 4 Tage oben.
Meine Entzugserscheinungen werden immer schlimmimmer. Hab dann Sonntagabend versucht zu twistern, drei Gummifische in der Steinpackung verankert. Den Vierten konnte ich nicht mehr anknoten...eiskalte und krumme Finger, kein Zander, aua.

Uund tschüß #h


----------



## MFGI (19. Februar 2003)

*Suche Unterkunft*

Nachdem ich mich entschieden habe, den eigentlich wichtigen privaten Termin am 01.03.03 zu canceln, suche ich in der Nähe von Heiligenhafen eine Unterkunft.
Möglichst eine Gaststätte, in der abends die Möglichkeit besteht noch gut bürgerlich zu essen, bzw. nasse Klamotten zu trocknen.
Ich gedenke Donnerstag gegen 22.00 Uhr anzureisen. 
Wer kann mir etwas empfehlen oder gesellt sich dazu?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. Februar 2003)

@ MFGI

Frag doch mal Bellyman, der übernachtet auf Fehmarn.
Vielleicht passt da noch was ?  #h


----------



## MFGI (19. Februar 2003)

Fehmarn ist mir ein wenig zu dezentral.
Es ist zwar keine Weltreise von dort bis nach Weißenhaus oder Kiel, nur fische ich lieber statt im Auto zu sitzen.
Ich habe ja den Freitag und Sonntag zur anglerisch freien Verfügung, um die Silberblanken zu ärgern. :q


----------



## saeboe (21. Februar 2003)

:z 
<p<
Juhu nur noch 8 Tage!!!!
Das schöne ist, ich konnte meinen Dienst tauschen
(sch... Einzelhandel) und endlich mal wieder einen Test an der Küste machen!!Hoffentlich erwische ich endlich meine erste Mefo mit der Fliege.Bis denne Gruß saeboe


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Februar 2003)

:c  :c  :c 

Wochenende und EISESKÄLTE  :r 

Trotzdem.... morgen ist Fliegenfischen angesagt....
(Wurfübungen auf dem Trockenen mit Lehrer)  :q 
Und Sonntag werde ich wohl mal wieder mein Belly satteln.... Ich brauche immer eine verpatzte Generalprobe :q 
Bin schon völlig quengelig......

Sind das Entzugserscheinungen ???????


----------



## saeboe (22. Februar 2003)

@Dorschdiggler !!
Wenn Du abends vor der Glotze sitzt und die Programe durchwühlst, ein reines Nervenbündel bist, nicht mehr weißt welche Fliege Du als nächstst bindest und den Wetterbericht
mehr als Deine Mitmenschen verfolgst, dann sind es Entzugserscheinungen. Werde wohl auch am Sonntag mal wieder raus fahren an die Küste.Gruß saeboe :z  :z  :z  :z


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Februar 2003)

Genau so sieht es aus......
In jedem Film schwimmen Mefos....
Jedes Fussballspiel ist eine Meeresbucht mit sich tummelnden Fischen.....
Die Nachrichten nehme ich schon gar nicht mehr wahr....
Meine Tochter sagt ich hätte den sehnsüchtigen Blick....
JA...ich bin voll auf Turkey.... :q 
Werde jetzt losdüsen und ein paar Schwünge üben und morgen dann, egal wie kalt es ist oder wie sehr meine Nase zur Zeit auch läuft, meine Wathose von aussen einnässen....
MIt gutem kalten Ostseewasser.... :z


----------



## Mirco (22. Februar 2003)

Moin Leute,

7 x schlafen noch   ...

Wo & Wann treffen wir uns denn ?

Wie gehabt um 08:00 bis 08:30 Uhr beim Schotten auf Fehmarn ?

Holger, Rudi (Mario) und ich werden es nicht vor 08:00 Uhr schaffen.

Is zu dieser Jahreszeit und den viiiieeelll zu kalten Temperaturen wohl auch nicht zwingend notwendig bei Sonnenaufgang am Wasser zu sein.

Dannn wollen wir mal die 3 W&acute;s beschwören: wenig Wind & Wärme  :q


----------



## Reppi (23. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute ; wenn ich hier lese (und auch sehe) mit welchen Hochleistungs-Offshore-BB ihr da unterwegs seid wird mir ganz anderssss...Ich trau mich ja fast nicht mit meinen &quot;LKW-Reifen&quot; mitzukommen....  Meine Rechnung = viele BB=größere Sicherheit beim möglichen Absaufen...und den Dorschen und MeFo`s ist es eigentlich egal welche Entenfüße sie sehen... #g ,oder ?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Februar 2003)

Hallo BB-Freunde....
Hatte heute meien Generalprobe für den 1.3.

Es wird immer besser:
1. keine kalten Finger
2. kein Eis in den Ringen  :q 
3. strahlender Sonnenschein und PLUSGRADE !!!!!
4. das mit der Forelle hätte auch fast geklappt.Nachdem ich die letzten Male die Aussteiger immer zu Beginn des Drills hatte, hab ich es dann heute schonmal bis an den Kescherrand geschafft  :c 

Ich denke aber Mal, daß das auf ein viel besseres Ergebnis am nächsten Wocheende hoffen lässt  :q 

noch fünf Tage  :g


----------



## Ace (23. Februar 2003)

mensch Vossi...das hört sich ja goil an :z 
war sie denn gut???
noch 4 Tage arbeiten :z


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Februar 2003)

Hi Ace,......
ich schätze mal so um die 50... aber sehr schlank  :q


----------



## Mirco (23. Februar 2003)

Danke für die GUTEN NACHRICHTEN Vossi   :m 

Da kommt ja Hoffnung auf !

Am 01.03.03 liegt Deine MeFo dann im Kescher, bestimmt


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Februar 2003)

Danke Mirco....
Ich hoffe mal, dass ich die Durststrecke dann beenden kann... und wenn nicht, dann werden wir eben so unseren Spass haben.... :q 
Hauptsache so ein Wetterchen wie heute  :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Februar 2003)

@ Mirco

Abwarten bis Do oder Freitagabend !
Dann wissen wir doch schon mal wie das Wetter wird und von wo der Wind bläst.
Das sind die &quot;Entscheider&quot; für den Angelplatz.  OK ??

Ich denke das 8:00 - 8:30 nicht zu früh ist zum Treffen, dann ist das doch schon hell und ehe wir uns dann am Strand versammelt haben und die Klamotten klar bekommen haben, ist das 10:00 ......und nen paar Stunden will ich ja auch noch mit meinem Renn-BB ins Wasser, bevor ich dann schon den Grill aufbauen muss.   
Aber es kann ja jeder kommen und machen was und wie er will.
Sorry.  #h


----------



## saeboe (23. Februar 2003)

Die Vorfreude wird immer größer. Hatte heute Generlprobe. Bin nach Weißenhaus gefahren, ca. 12.30 Uhr war ich am Wasser, nach ca. 1/2 Std kam mir angler Entgegen un siehe da... eine Fette 60er silberblank hing an seinen Ring!!
Das ließ hoffen und mit vollem Eifer war ich dabei. Ich habs geschafft!!! Meine erste Mefo mit der Fliege!!!! War nur ein bischen klein ( 38 cm ). Gegen Nachmittag fing ich noch einen Absteiger der gut maßig war ca. 55 cm. Beide Fische fing ich mit einer Tangläuferimitation. Sonnenschein, ein leichter Wind und bewegtes Wasser. Ich würde sagen die Saison ist eröfnet. Gruß saeboe  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Februar 2003)

Na denn *&quot;Glückwunsch&quot;*    :m  #6


----------



## Ace (23. Februar 2003)

goil saeboe#6 Glückwunsch:m

jetzt will ich auch eine :z


----------



## saeboe (23. Februar 2003)

@ Ace !!
Das feeling ist obergeil wenn sich die Schnur spannt und Du einen Schwall an der Oberfläche siehst. HAbe mir vorgenommen das am 01.03. zu wiederholen.


----------



## Mirco (23. Februar 2003)

@ saeboe,

cool freu mich für Dich  :m 
und am Sa. gehts weiter so

@ Mikef.,
klar, die Zeit vergeht im Nu !!!

PS: Die Bratwürstchen von Deinem Grill sind mir eh viel lieber als die Alternative vom Schotten. Außerdem ist das Ambiente am Strand eh unbezahlbar  :q 

@ all,
ich freu mich auf Euch !
Wird hoffentlich eine BB-Amarda, daß Nelson sich im Grab umdreht


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Februar 2003)

@ Mirco

Genau !
Der 01.03. der wird´s !! :m   #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Februar 2003)

@saeboe....

warst Du das auf dem Riff ??? oder der davor....
Bin mit dem Belly einmal zur Spitze und denn langsam zurück..
War doch klasse Wetter... und denn auch noch Fisch...was will man mehr ??
am Strand war doch ganz schön was los...

Der in der Mitte hat mit der Fliege gefischt


----------



## saeboe (23. Februar 2003)

@ Vossi 
Habe kurz vor dem Riff gefischt. Warst Du auch mit Fliege unterwegs? :a


----------



## MeFoMan (24. Februar 2003)

Hi Leute,

leider kann ich nur gaaanz kurzfirstig entscheiden, ob ich vom 01. auf den 02. März mit von der Partie bin  #d 

Werde mich aber in jedem Fall noch mal im Board melden.

Gruss

Markus


----------



## Broesel (24. Februar 2003)

Moin Leuts,
ich werde auf jedenfall mit dabei sein. Vielleicht sollten wir diesmal zur Abwechslung wirklich auf dem Festland bleiben. Zumal östliche Winde (bisher)vorausgesagt sind und es tagsüber &quot;mollig&quot; warm werden soll. Dann sind sie da, die Mefos...hoffe ich  
Ein paar Tage noch... :z


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. Februar 2003)

@ Joerch

Habe ich kein Problem mit !  :m 
Es muss nicht immer die Insel sein.
Das nächste Treffen werde ich sowieso mal in Richtung Dänemark verlagern. Mal sehen wer da so alles mitmacht??
Kilometermäßig ist das vielleicht 40 Km mehr von meiner Haustür aus gesehen. Aber man kommt eben mal in andere Gefilde !!!  :m  #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (24. Februar 2003)

Wenn mein BB die ganzen Postings lesen könnte, würde es noch lauter vor Ungedult quietschen.
1.3. wie kommen  :z  :z  :z


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. Februar 2003)

@ saeboe


> _Original von saeboe _
> Habe kurz vor dem Riff gefischt. Warst Du auch mit Fliege unterwegs? :a



nein... hatte &quot;nur&quot; meine meine Spinnrute dabei.
Bekomme das mit der Fliege vom Belly noch schlechter hin als von der Küste  :q


----------



## wolle (24. Februar 2003)

so wie sich der wetterbericht anhört werdet ihr ja top
wetter haben,ich wünsche euch allen viel glück und spaß
am 01.03.03 #a  #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. Februar 2003)

Ich nehme an das es am 01.03. etwas regnen wird.  ;+ 
Aber wenn sich das alles in Plusgrade abspielt.... haben wir alle schon gewonnen.    :q


----------



## fly-martin (24. Februar 2003)

Hallo

Tja, ich wäre gern mitgekommen - aber muss arbeiten. Schade - wäre schön gewesen.

So müsst Ihr Euch nach einem anderen Sicherungsboot umsehen.

viel Spaß und dicke Dinger


----------



## angler_lübeck (24. Februar 2003)

hallo! sind eigentlich auch nicht-bellyboatler mit von der partie? ich bin selbst einsteiger in sachen mefofischen, eine neoprenwathose in 5mm und meine spinnrute + nen paar hansen flash und more silda liegen aber bereit. deswegen meine frage: fischen beim treffen auch einige andere angler vom ufer? wo und wann trifft man sich am samstag? mfg, max


----------



## Hamsterson (24. Februar 2003)

Sicher sind auch paar Watfischer dabei.
Und falls auch nicht, die Belly-Boatler quatschen nur viel über BB-Angeln, 2-3 Stunden und alle stehen Schlange vor dem Grillmeister. :q


----------



## Ace (24. Februar 2003)

@angler Lübeck
überhaubt kein Thema...es werden genügend Leute da sein die vom Ufer fischen.
ausserdem sind sowieso alle an einem Starndabschnitt und verteilen dann von dort zum Angeln.
zur Bratwurstzeit haut Mike dann schon auf die Trommel :q   
Komm einfach vorbei und hab Spass dabei...allerdings wird auf den Treffen immer eher schlecht gefangen.
dafür gibt es doppelt Spass:m


----------



## Maddin (24. Februar 2003)

Nabend und malkurzzurückmelden von Amrum, 
Biikebrennen und sonst was brennen.... :q 

Der 01.03. rückt ja nun immer näher :z ...

@Ace&Udo
Fahrgemeinschaft?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Februar 2003)

Hi!
Ich kann leider auch mal wieder nicht kommen. Hab mal wieder Bereitschaft. Ist schon zum  :v immer wenn Treffen angesagt sind muß ich Bereitschaft machen.  :c


----------



## Salmonelle (24. Februar 2003)

Boooaaaaaah,
noch drei Tage arbeiten und dann so schnell als wie datt nur geht anne Küste. Ich ggglaubb ich könnntts keinn Tach lengä aushaltn.
Is denn sonst schon jemand am Freitag da (hab kein Bock noch mal die letzten zweiunneunzich Postings durchzuforsten)???

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## DerDuke (24. Februar 2003)

*Jetzt habt ihr&acute;s geschafft, ich komme auch!*

Hallo Leute,

jetzt habt ihr&acute;s geschafft, ich versuch am Samstag auch nach Fehmarn zu kommen.

Schei... auf den Rosenmontagszug, wenn&acute;s gut ist bleib ich bis Dienstag, hab eh Urlaub eingetragen (eigentlich für Fastnacht). 

Kennt jemand ne günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit von Samstag bis Dienstag?

Petri


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Februar 2003)

Hilfe !!!!! 


So viele Pappteller hab ich aber nicht mehr ... :q 

Das wird ja echt ein Happening und das Wetter scheint auch mitzuspielen.

Also dann bis Samstach ... oder bis zum nächsten Thread !!!

Grüße Stephan


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. Februar 2003)

@ Stephan

ich werde auch noch einpaar Teller mitbringen, sowie ne Tube Senf.
Hauptsache unser Alu-Tisch ist wieder da !!!!  :q   #h


----------



## MFGI (25. Februar 2003)

@Salmonelle
Ich werde Donnerstagabend anreisen. Muß mich nur noch um ein Quartier kümmern.
Wenn alles klappt, werde ich Freitagvormittag ein wenig vortesten.


----------



## jimduggen80 (25. Februar 2003)

@ All

Mit etwas Glück schaffe ich es auch am Samstag dabei zu sein.  :z  :z  :z  :z 
Auch meine Digicam ist schon auf ihren Einsatz vorbereitet.
Denke da wird ordentlich Bildmaterial zusammen kommen! :g


----------



## Udo Mundt (25. Februar 2003)

@ Ace und Maddin!
Geht klar, Feinheiten am Freitag.
@ MS !
Geb doch mal Deinen Bereitschaftsplan durch, dann können wir die nächsten Treffen besser abstimmen.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (25. Februar 2003)

100 


 :m Stephan


----------



## Broesel (25. Februar 2003)

Moin moin,

tja , so schnell kann das gehen...ich kann leider doch nicht kommen. Mich hat heut ein Gabelstabler ein wenig auf die Hörner genommen, sodass ich nun froh bin, wenn ich mich nicht bewegen muß....
Knochen sind zwar heil geblieben, aber beidseitige Rippenprellung, sowei ein lahmer Flünken lassen die Bewegungslust doch ein wenig schwinden... :c 

Ich wünsch Euch dicke Dingens und vor allem viel Spaß


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. Februar 2003)

Au-ha ! Mein Lieber, da hätte auch mehr passieren können.
Wünsche Dir beste Genesung.  :m 
Wir sehen uns beim nächsten mal.  #h


----------



## Ace (25. Februar 2003)

@Broesel
man wat machst du den für Sachen... #d 
gute Genesung #h 

@Maddin & Udo
wie gehabt...Feinheiten am Freitag:m

was soll eigentlich diese olle Regenwolke am Samstag schon wieder :r


----------



## Salmonelle (25. Februar 2003)

@Ace - ich will Dich ja nich erschrecken, aber haste mal bei wetter.com geguckt? Die müssen einfach falsch liegen, das kann nicht stimmen, Temp um null, 4 BeEfTees, sogar Schnee!!! Also da guck ich (zumindest bis Donnerstag) nich mehr rein... :e 

@Brösel - auch von mir gute Besserung, sei froh das der Stapler Dich nur gern drücken wollte. Mein Cousin hat sich mal von einem beißen lassen (Hand zwischen Kette und Rad), DAS sah übelst aus, aber sie ist noch bzw. wieder dran...

Gruß
Salmonelle


----------



## Ace (25. Februar 2003)

wetter.com hat noch nie gestimmt Horst
ist wirklich so.
abwarten...noch ist die Woche nicht zu Ende


----------



## havkat (25. Februar 2003)

Mööönsch Broesel!

Wie geht´s dem Stapler?  

Gute Besserung!
Liege auch noch so´n büschn im Wundbett, hoffe aber das ich bis zum 1. wieder auf der Brücke bin.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Februar 2003)

Mensch Joerch.....



> Knochen sind zwar heil geblieben, aber beidseitige Rippenprellung, sowei ein lahmer Flünken



Gute Besserung... und sei froh, daß nicht mehr passiert ist. So&acute;n Stabler ist ein echt ruppiger Umgang   
Sieh zu , daß Du schnell wieder auf die Beine kommst....
Gute Besserung  #h


----------



## jimduggen80 (26. Februar 2003)

@Broesel,

es hört sich ja übelst an! Ich wünsche Dir auf diesem Wege schnelle Genesung und kuschel nicht wieder mit dem Fuhrpark, dadurch entgehen Dir nur gute MeFo&acute;s! :q


----------



## MichaelB (26. Februar 2003)

Moin,

@Broesel: ich habe vor Jahren auch mal mit ´nem Stapler geknuddelt, mein linkes Knie fand das gar nicht gut... auf diesem Wege GUTE BESSERUNG!!!

So wie es ausschaut werde ich auch kommendes Wochenende arbeiten dürfen während Ihr Euch amüsieren geht :c 

Vie Spaß und noch mehr Petri!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Maddin (26. Februar 2003)

@all
Gruß aus ´nem Bremer Internet-Cafe, warum kann mir meine Firma keinen Laptop geben????? :q 

Und du @Broesel, mach doch nicht solche Sachen!!

@Ace & Udo
All´ns Chlor....Freitag dann...


----------



## Ace (26. Februar 2003)

Momentaner Wetterbericht für Samstag:
Temperaturen zwischen +4 und -1 Grad Celsius
den ganzen Tag bedeckter Himmel
wenn wir pech haben könnte es regnen
Wind zwischen 3 und 5 BFT aus SO-SSO

ich denke es ist nicht gerade das NonPlusultra aber durchaus akzeptabel oder???


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Februar 2003)

.....egal wie das Wetter ist.... :q 
Ich habe am Sonntag Blut geleckt.....
Muss endlich meinen Kescher wieder mal mit Fang aus dem Wasser heben....schön wäre Silber....  
Also steht der 1.3. bei mir

Egal wie....   #a


----------



## Ace (26. Februar 2003)

oh mann da is aber einer heiss  
klar geht mir doch auch so
muss endlich wieder Fischkontakt haben sonst dreh ich durch...


----------



## Udo Mundt (26. Februar 2003)

Bischen Regen ist egal.
Wir sitzen doch sowieso bis zum Bauch im Wasser.  
Hauptsache der Mann am Ventilator hält sich zurück  :r  
Damit die Bratwurst nicht naß wird, werde ich einen Schirm mitnehmen.
Bis Samstag in alter Frische #h


----------



## saeboe (26. Februar 2003)

Moin Männer!! 
Das ist die richtige Einstellung!! Ich will fischen und wenn es regnet und Ars...kalt ist !!Mir doch Egal!!!Nur wer Optimist ist, der fängt auch Fische.... :z  #a


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Februar 2003)

Genau !! So ein bißchen Regen hält uns nicht ab aber heftig Sturm und olle Minusgrade, die sind nicht in Ordnung.  

@ Udo
Ich habe auch einen Schirm mit, somit passend schon einige Leute drunter und die Bratwurst bekommen wir auf alle Fälle braun. Sollst mal sehen wie der olle Mike da zaubert.  :m 

Aber erst mach ich meine Renn-BB mal so richtig nass. :q  #h


----------



## Broesel (26. Februar 2003)

Ich dank Euch für die Genesungswünsche. Dann fangt mal ein paar Fische für mich mit...und...ich möchte schöne Bilders sehen  

Aber ich denke, selbst wenns regenet, Mike hat mit seinem patentierten &quot;Belly-In&quot; gute Möglichkeiten ne trockene Wurscht zu servieren. Er ist da ja flexibel..   :m


----------



## DerDuke (26. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute,

der Regen ist mir auch egal.
Ich hab mich voll auf Silber eingestellt, da kann&acute;s von mir aus auch schneien. Ich hab schließlich über 500 Km Anfahrtsweg, das muss doch einfach belohnt werden.

Petri


----------



## jimduggen80 (27. Februar 2003)

Ich habe das Glück auch zum Treff erscheinen zu können. :z
Was das Wetter angeht, wissen wir doch alle, was wir von den Vorhersagen zu halten haben. 


> Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur falsche Bekleidung!


Ein Schirm und ein Stuhl sind aber sicher  nicht verkehrt, denke ich.
Unter www.wetter.de wird von einer frostfreien Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag, Tagestemperaturen 1-7Grad, 0%Niederschlag, Sonnendauer 3std und Wind mit 13km/h aus SSO-SO, gesprochen.
Lassen wir uns doch mal überraschen!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Februar 2003)

Hi @ll
wünsche euch allen viel Spaß am Samstag und viele Fische.
(Damit ich wenigstens die Bilder bewundern kann)

@Broesel
Gute Besserung wünsch ich dir.

@Jim
Hoffe du machst viele Fotos.
Und markier die guten Stellen für April. :q 
Meld dich mal wieder.

Gruß Garf #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (27. Februar 2003)

... so, und nu noch mal &quot;Nägel mit Köppen&quot; :

Wann und wo treffen ?
Bleibt es bei Mc D. zwischen 8.00 h - 8.30 h oder Freitag Abend nochmal Chat ?

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Salmonelle (27. Februar 2003)

Tach zusammen,
na, wie isset?
Also versetzt mich bloß nicht, Jungens!
Ich bin Samstag zw acht und halbneun bei McD...
Ich fahr in zwei Stunden los und übe Freitag schon mal etwas.
Ich guck hier ab gleich nich mehr rein und chaten is schon gar nich!

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Mirco (27. Februar 2003)

Moin Leute,

denke der genannte Treffpunkt zur angegebenen Zeit ist gut.

Sollten wir Wetterbedingt oder aus anderen Gründen nicht auf/von Fehmarn aus Fischen, sind die Wege zu alternativen Stellen doch auch nicht weit, oder?


----------



## Ace (27. Februar 2003)

ich denke auch das McDoof ein guter Treffpunkt ist weil alle sich schon drauf eingeschossen haben.
obwohl ich finde das 8:00-8:30 etwas spät ist.
Aber was solls einige haben ja auch ne mächtige Anreise...da gehts eben nicht früher.
an alle die Heute oder morgen früh schon losfahren...fahrt vorsichtig und fangt nicht schon vorher alles wech  
ich freu mich jedenfalls schon gewaltig endlich wieder zu fischen :z 
das Wetter schein ja auch mal mitzuspielen :m 

@Maddin und Udo
ich habe morgen Spätschicht
das heisst wenn alles gut geht bin ich gegen 21:30 vor der Kiste und dann können wir alles abklären.
oder wir telefonieren#x


----------



## Ace (27. Februar 2003)

ich hatte grad n büschen Langeweile   :q 
weiss natürlich jeder selber wie er sein wetter findet
ich vergleich immer gern alle und mach mir dann ein Durchschnittsbild #t 
Ganz einig sind sie sich aber immer noch nicht


----------



## MxkxFxsh (27. Februar 2003)

@ All

Am Samstag zw. 8:00 und 8:30 bei McDoof in Burg auf Fehmarn ist voll OK so.  :m 
Dort werden wir sehen wie das Wetter und der Wind vor Ort ist und dann entscheidet die Mehrheit welchen Strand wir &quot;unsicher&quot; machen werden.   

Morgen abend können wir aber trotzdem noch mal abchecken wie was, wo mit wem wird.
Als dann......  #h


----------



## Maddin (27. Februar 2003)

Moin!

SO 4-5? Fehmarn? Hm....finde ich nicht sooo prickelnd....
Warum auf die Insel, wenns davor auch gute Plätze gibt?
Ich dachte grad so an Dazendorf...


----------



## Ace (27. Februar 2003)

@Maddin
hatte ich auch so gedacht
wird wohl bei ne 4-5 aus SO auch der einzige Strand sein der befischbar ist mit dem BB.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Februar 2003)

Ich werde es morgen da mal probieren. Werde Salmonelle mal morgen anrufen. Vor 10- 11:00 werde ich da allerdings nicht erscheinen!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja Samstag. Wenn dann wird es bei mir spät werden!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (27. Februar 2003)

@ Maddin

Auf der Insel soll doch erstmal das zusammenfinden sein!
Das ist doch ein Punkt den jeder findet und nicht irgendwo in der Gegend rumirrt, wegen schlechter Wegbeschreibung oder so.   
Von da aus bin ich doch in 20 Minuten in Dazendorf.  :g 

Lasst uns doch erstmal sehen was wirklich morgen abend die Wetterfröschen ansagen für Samstag. Vor Ort sieht das immer gaaaanz anders aus!  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Februar 2003)

Treffen beim Schotten ist doch okay...jam jam..... :q 
und denn können wir immer noch schauen....
Obwohl ich heute auch schon laut über den ein oder anderen Platz nachgedacht habe.... Gelle Ace  :m


----------



## MeFoMan (28. Februar 2003)

Hi,

 :v große SCH... ich kann schon wieder nicht dabei sein... :c 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß, ich denk an euch.

C U

Markus


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. Februar 2003)

@ Dorschdiggler

Der Schotte macht aber erst um 9:00 auf, da sind wir dann aber schon weg von dem Parkplatz.  
...und nu .... ??


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (28. Februar 2003)

Ich bin morgen zwischen 8.00 und 8.30 beim &quot;Schotten&quot;.

Bis Morgen 

Stephan


----------



## leguan8 (28. Februar 2003)

so leute ich wünsche euch viel spaß und viel erfolg.

@udo,

ich hoffe du erwischt mal wieder welche, damit sich deine kühltruhe wieder füllt.


----------



## Udo Mundt (28. Februar 2003)

Alles klar!
8 Uhr beim Nordamerikaner und dann den Dorschen und Mefos mächtig einheizen.   #a


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Februar 2003)

Hi Leute!
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß morgen und auch ein paar Fische.  #a 
@ maddin und Udo; vergesst bitte nicht die Rutenübergabe!


----------



## havkat (28. Februar 2003)

Moin!

Wäre jemand soooo liiieeeb und teilt mir den entgültigen Punkt des MF-BB-BB-BC (Mike Fish-Bellyboot-Barbeque-Basiscamps) per SMS mit.
Würde dann noch schnell meine Handy-Nr. per PM rüberschubsen.
Will nich zu McD fahren, sondern eher schon ein kleines bisschen angeln gehen.  :q


----------



## Reppi (28. Februar 2003)

Neues BB und einen steifen Hals  :v 
Ich drehe hier am Rad !!! Kann mir jemand/oder ich jemanden eine Handynummer geben,damit ich wenn es besser wird ne Ahnung habe wo ihr steckt und ich hinterherjage !!


----------



## Reppi (28. Februar 2003)

@ Danke Mike Fish !!  :m   Bin zwar im Moment steif wie ein Brett aber mal schauen; werde mich dann ggf.morgen früh melden !!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. Februar 2003)

@ All

Also Leute, es ist soweit !  :k 
Treffen morgenfrüh bei McDoof von 8:00 - 8:30

Ich denke das es wohl Dazendorf werden wird, denn bei den östlichen Winden zw. 3-5 ist das noch am Besten !
Die Strandläufer können gut was ablaufen, die FliFischer haben auch ne Möglichkeit ihre Peitsche zuschwingen und die BBoater können auch raus ohne den Reisepass mitzunehmen! :m 

Also was wollen wir mehr ?  ....natürlich !! Nen heißen Grill ab Mittags !! :q  :q 

Fahrt vorsichtig und...  wir sehen uns !  #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. Februar 2003)

Reppi was hast Du eingenommen ??
Könnte man vielleicht an anderer Stelle öfters gebrauchen !
 :q  :q  :m


----------



## Maddin (28. Februar 2003)

Der Treffpunkt ist dann ein wenig ungünstig, oder? Aber läßt sich ja nicht ändern, wenn schon einige unterwegs sind und das hier nicht mehr lesen können. 

@Ace&Udo
Wollen wir ggf. direkt nach Dazendorf? ;+


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. Februar 2003)

@ Maddin

...und wenn die Mehrheit bei McDoof entscheidet das wir woanders hindüsen ??  ;+


----------



## Udo Mundt (28. Februar 2003)

Was hat man gegen uns ????? :c  :c  :c 

BSH meldet für morgen OSO 5-6 #d 
Trotzdem werde ich mich morgen auf den Weg machen :r


----------



## Maddin (28. Februar 2003)

@Mike
SO-Alternativen auf Fehmarn gibt es so gut wie keine. Wenn wir mit den Belly raus wollen, dann brauchen wir wenigstens etwas Abdeckung, und das haben wir in Dazendorf. Direkt am Parkplatz unten kann man wunderbar den Grillplatz errichten  Und man ist schnell am Auto wenn man was braucht. Außerdem geht in Dazendorf immer mal was.....meistens (alle Angaben ohne Gewähr)


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. Februar 2003)

Warum machen wir dann eigentlich Treffen bei McDoof ??
Also gleich alle nach Dazendorf.
Ich nehme mal an das Ihr wohl die Mehrheit vertretet??

Ach Martin, nun weiss keiner watt watt iss.
Ich fahre jedenfalls nach McDoof und warte dort bis 8:30
Ihr könnt Euch ja schon mal &quot;warm angeln&quot; in Dazendorf.

...versteh bitte richtig, bei dem Hü und Hott wissen jetzt vielleicht einige Boardies gar nicht mehr was Sache ist.
 #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (28. Februar 2003)

@ Mike : Hab gerade mit Horst (Salmonelle) telefoniert und er kommt Morgen zur angegebenen Zeit nach Burg.
Ich werde dann auch gleich nach Dazendorf düsen.
Horst war heute mit seinem Onkel in Dazendorf, und sie hatten eine 50 ´er Mefo von Land aus.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Maddin (28. Februar 2003)

@Mike
Da ist nichts mit Hü oder Hott . Fakt ist, dass dir auf Fehmarn bei SO mit 5 selbst beim Spinnfischen von Land aus der Wind in den Nacken bläst...und wir wollen es ja bekanntlich auch gemütlich haben :q . Das der Wind so besch***** aus SO weht kann ja keiner ahnen.


----------



## MichaelB (28. Februar 2003)

Moin,

ei wisch juh wott, viel Petri und dicke Dinger/blankes Silber!
Ich freu mich schon auf Fotos und Bericht!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. Februar 2003)

@ Maddin

Schon OK !  :m 



@ Stephan

...und in Weißenh. haben sie nur kleine MeFo´s gefangen !!
Hab auch ne SMS von MFGI bekommen.
Also... Dazendorf wir kommen.  #h 
Hoffentlich lässt Maddin und Co. uns noch was über ???  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Februar 2003)

Hört sich ja so an, als wenn ich denn auf mein lecker ...jam jam.. Frühstück verzichte und das gleich beim Reinfelder Schotten einfege  :q 
Ich denke aber mal, dass letztendlich trotzdem Alle zusammenfinden werden  #h 
Und dann werden wir dem Wind was husten....
Nicht nur in Dazendorf wurde heute gefangen....
In weissenhaus war auch wieder Silber zu sehen  :z 
Das macht doch Mut....
Bis morgen denn dann

Gruss

Vossi


----------



## havkat (28. Februar 2003)

Seh´n uns!

Bin mit Handy-Nr. versorgt.
Dangge Männers!  :m


----------



## Ace (28. Februar 2003)

Udo, Maddin und ich treffen gegen 7:00-7:30 Uhr in Dazendorf ein.
ich bin schon höllisch scharf und kann bestimmt nich pennen  
bis morgen dann


----------



## südlicht (1. März 2003)

Hallo!

Wenn ich das hier so lese bekomm ich mächtig Augenwasser...
ICH WILL AUCH...! #t 
...aber fast 750 km einfache Fahrt sprechen da eine doch eindeutige Sprache...

Möchte mich hier nun auch kurz vorstellen:  #h 

Ich bin Eric (31), komme aus Ludwigshafen / Rheinland-Pfalz. Ein paar wenige von Euch kennen mich vielleicht vom R&R-Forum oder von diversen MeFo-Wochenenden auf Fehmarn (speziell die SFGler, Gruß an Stephan). Zu meiner Silber-Sucht kam ich, als ich durch die Marine etwa 8 Jahre in Flensburg lebte. In dieser Zeit (91-99) befischte ich hauptsächlich die Flensburger Förde (im Spätjahr Top) und die Gegend um Abenraa und Sonderborg/DK. Naja, jetzt bin ich aus beruflichen und familiären Gründen wieder hier unten am Rhein aber der Plan wieder an die Küste zu ziehen, wächst stetig. Das Silber eben...
Zum diesjährigen MeFo-Wochenende (he, sinds wirklich schon 10??) bin ich auch wieder dabei, hänge auch gleich noch ne Woche Urlaub dran.
Bis dahin verziehe ich mich wohl wieder auf meinen Dachboden, streichle mein BellyBoat und binde evtl. noch die eine oder andere Fliege für April.

Wünsche euch für heute Tight lines und annehmbare Wetterverhältnisse.

Gruss, Eric


----------



## UlliT1964 (1. März 2003)

Hm, was ist denn nun los? Eigentlich habe ich eine Live-Reportage von der Ostsee erwartet  Normalerweise müssten die ersten Blinker doch schon im Wasser sein ... und niemand sitzt mit Notebook und Handy am Strand und hält uns daheim gebliebenen auf dem laufenden? Skandal! :q Ich hatte mich schon so sehr auf Berichte gefreut wie: &quot;Die Rutenspitze biegt sich und die riesige Meerforelle zeigt sich mit einem gewaltigen Sprung. Anglerboard-Star XXX kann seine Freude kaum noch verbergen. Doch was ist das? Kein Rucken mehr an der Rutenspitze und von XXX hört man ein gequältes &quot;Sch****&quot; Tja, dumm gelaufen, aber wir melden uns wieder, sobald die nächste Rute sich biegt, ein Bellyboat Luft verliert oder der Grill heiß ist ...&quot;

Tja, wäre das nicht ein Verbesserungsvorschlag für das nächste Mal? :g 
Petri Heil euch allen ... beim nächsten Treffen an der Ostsee bin ich auch mit dabei.

Gruß
Ulli


----------



## südlicht (1. März 2003)

Da wär ich auch für..., obwohl, dann würd ich ja gar nicht mehr von der Kiste hier wegkommen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. März 2003)

Herzlich willkommen an Board Südlicht!  #h 
Einen schönen Silberbarren hasr du da hängen. #6


----------



## MichaelB (1. März 2003)

Moin,

W O  B L E I B E N  F O T O S  U N D  B E R I C H T ??? :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. März 2003)

Zurück vom Treff....
war ein echt klasse Tag...
Bilder sind in der Mache...und ich denke mal, dass Berichte von Allen die dabei waren auch heute noch kommen werden.... :q 
Soviel schonmal vorweg :

Es hat gesilbert......

und nun mache ich mich mal an die Bilders.....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. März 2003)

So.... die Bilder sind geladen....
Ich denke mal ein paar reichen für&acute;s Erste.

Nachdem ich auf spiegelglatter Anfahrt nach Dazendorf
die vorletzte 90 Grad-Kurve leider verpasst hatte und einen Ausflug über den (zum Glück) festgefrorenen Acker hinter mich gebracht hatte (ohne Nennenswerte Schäden),
traf ich am Parkplatz ein.
Ace, Maddin und Udo waren schon mit den Vorbereitungen zum Start beschäftigt.

Udo bläst.......
sein Belly auf....







Wer hat es denn da so eilig ???








Die erste etwas längere Pause  :q 






Waldemar mit seiner 67er (oder waren es doch 68 ??)
Gewicht etwas über 7 Pfund.
Super !!!  :m 






Angespornt durch diesen schönen Fisch....
mussten wir uns erstmal stärken  :q 
Der &quot;Master of the Grill&quot; in Aktion !!






Hat &quot;leider&quot; nicht viel geholfen.....
Nächstes Mal dann eben ....
Ace hat noch die restliche Zeit genutzt um seinen Schwung zu verbessern (obwohl Udo teilweise doch Angst hatte, aufgeknüpft zu werden )
Nix für Ungut Ace  :q   :q 






Alles in Allem ein schöner Tag an der Küste.
Viel geklöne, gutes Essen und jede Menge nette Küstenverrückte kennengelernt.
Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf den 30.3.---
und auf die nächsten Berichte.

Gruß

Vossi


----------



## MxkxFxsh (1. März 2003)

Hi Leute,
war ein Klasse Tag. Hat viel Spass gemacht mit nen Haufen Boardies zu klönen und in der freien Natur zu sein.
Es war nur Schweinekalt und kurz nach dem Grillen sogar noch nass von oben. :g 
Leider bin ich auch nass innerhalb meiner Wathose geworden!  :c  Schuld daran war ein 1 cm langer Riss im Neprene!! Natürlich wieder an der Stelle wo es am unangenehmsten ist.   

Fazit für mich: *Ich muss unbedingt was abnehmen.  *  :m 

Trotzallem war es ein sehr schöner Tag.  #h


----------



## marioschreiber (1. März 2003)

Glückwunsch an den Fänger !!!
Und auch an alle die dabei sein durften/konnten!

Wäre gerne dabei gewesen! :c


----------



## marioschreiber (1. März 2003)

Ach so, Mefo vom Belly oder vom Ufer?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. März 2003)

Alles Quatsch Mike.....



> Ich muss unbedingt was abnehmen.



Einfach eine grössere Wathose zulegen  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. März 2003)

vonnen Strand Mario  :q


----------



## Garfield0815 (1. März 2003)

Tolle Fotos #6 #6#6#6#6
Wäre gerne dabei gewesen, aber alles auf einmal geht halt nicht.
Werde wohl bis April warten müßen :c 
Gruß Garfield


----------



## Ace (1. März 2003)

so bin auch wieder da...war ganzschön kalt hat aber viel Spass gemacht(wie immer).
Bin jederzeit wieder dabei:m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. März 2003)

?? wo ist denn Dein Bericht Ace.... ;+ 
Und Bilderchen ??
Will alles nochmal ein wenig geniessen  :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. März 2003)

Die Bilder sind ja schon mal ganz super. Ich bin ja gespannt was da noch kommt.
Die Mefo ist natürlich geil. Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Fänger! #6


----------



## Ace (1. März 2003)

ok ´n paar Bilder hab ich auch noch




Ankunft in Dazendorf




alles startklar




den &quot;Dorschen&quot; entgegen...dachten wir zumindest




Vossi packt gleich seine Boardküche aus  




die zweite Meerforelle die gefangen wurde von MFGI


----------



## MxkxFxsh (1. März 2003)

*Jetzt gibt es &quot;Nachschlag&quot;:* 
---




Der Parkplatz ist &quot;Unser&quot;.  :q 




----




Prachtvolle 67cm !!  Glückwunsch  :m 
----




Die Hardcore BB-Angler !


----------



## Maddin (1. März 2003)

Moin.....man bin ich feddich....
Es ist alles gesagt.....kalt....
..wunderschöne Mefo...toller Tag!

Hier nun mein Nachschlag:

Der Vorrat





Einmal kräftig pumpen....und...





....fertig!





Was fürs Auge...





Dümpelten so vor sich hin....





&quot;Onkel&quot; Waldemar mit bekannter 67er.....#6 





DJ-Mike beim Auflegen  





F*ck *ff Schwanentheorie! :q 





Bellyman mit Bellydorsch gefangen mit Fliegenrute





Hat echt Spaß gemacht! Und son büschn Regen und Kälte macht uns nicht fertig.....


----------



## Maddin (1. März 2003)

@Vossi,Ace&Mike
Tolle Bilder...seid ihr auch so fertig?

@Mirco
Der Rogen wird morgen verspeist....das war mir für
heute zu wenig...da mußte ein Steak her, also beim
nächsten Mal bitte etwas mehr fangen :q 
Danke!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. März 2003)

Hallo alle zusammen,
komme gerade vom SFG Mefo - Treffen und bin jetzt ganz schön feddich.War doch anstrengend heute.
Glückwunsch nochmal an die Fänger.
Ich fands mal wieder echt goil und die Bratwürste waren auch gut.Freue mich jetzt schon auf das nächste Treffen.

@Südlicht : Hai Eric, hast du endlich den Weg hierher gefunden.
Herzlich willkommen!!!

Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag.

Grüße Stephan

P.S. :Werde Morgen vielleicht nochmal auf der anderen Seite angreifen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. März 2003)

@ Maddin



> ...seid ihr auch so fertig?



kann ich noch nicht so ganz einordnen....
Habe einen tierischen Brummschädel...(vom Wind ??) :e 
und meine Beine sind etwas müde (vom vielen laufen ??) :q 
Ansonsten bin ich im Grossen und Ganzen ein wenig mehr müde als sonst.... #u 
aber geil war&acute;s mal wieder !!!
Lass Dir die Köstlichkeit gut schmecken !#6 

@ Stephan

...soso... wieder angreifen   
Lass mal von Dir hören, wie es denn so gewesen ist....
wann war das nächste Treffen ?? 30.3. ??

@ all

eine Woche noch arbeiten..... und dann eine Woche Küste  :z


----------



## Udo Mundt (1. März 2003)

An alle !
Spitzenfotos vom Spitzentreffen #6 #6 
Abfahrt in Dazendorf 17 Uhr bei 0,5 Grad, Ankunft in Bremen
20 Uhr bei 8 Grad. 
 :e  Muß das sein  :e 
Freu mich auf das nächste Treffen  :z


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. März 2003)

@ Vossi : Geht klar, kannst dir ja vorstellen wo ich hin will.Ich sag nur 10 min. Autofahrt :q 

und @ Udo : Hier sind jetzt auch &quot;sommerliche Temperaturen&quot;(5 °C)sitze während ich dies schreibe in kurzen Hosen auf der Terasse :q  :q  :q  :m 

Grüße Stephan

P.S.: ... und kein Regen mehr und Wind 3-4 aus O


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. März 2003)

Wenn ich das so sehe könnte ich  :c ! Ich sitz hier zu Hause und hatte ja Dienst aber nicht einen Auftrag. Da hätte ich auch nach Fehmarn kommen können.  :c  Aber wer weis das schon vorher. 
Auf jeden Fall sind das alles geile Bilder das entschädigt mich ja ein wenig.  #h


----------



## Truttafriend (1. März 2003)

Ihr seid HELDEN#r 

Glückwunsch an die Fänger mit den wirklich feisten Fischen.


----------



## MichaelB (1. März 2003)

Moin,

wenn ich das so lese und die Bilder betrachte... Ihr hattet einen besseren Tag als ich  
Aber ich schaffe es auch noch, vielleicht schon beim näxten AB-BB-Treff :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## SEKT444 (2. März 2003)

Klasse Bilder !!  :z  :z  :z 

scheint ja allen supi gefallen zu haben.


----------



## Hamsterson (2. März 2003)

Fein gemacht, Männer!#6


----------



## Broesel (2. März 2003)

Menno das darf doch nicht wahr sein. Ich werde in Zukunft jedem Gabelstpler aus dem Weg gehen. Den schönsten Events kann ich immer nicht beiwohnen. Ist wohl Schicksal.

Aber klasse Bilder und schöne Kommentare. Jetzt weiß ich wieder, was ich versäumt habe.... :c 

Jungs, habt ihr klasse gemacht...


----------



## Johnny (2. März 2003)

Moin Männers!

Klasse Fotos und tolle Mefo! :m 

Möchte dieses Jahr auch meine erste Mefo beim Watangeln erwischen. So´ne dicke 67 er wäre mir auch recht.  

Vielleicht gehts schon nächstes Wochenende los, wenns Wetter stimmt... mal schaun!

Gruss Thomas #h


----------



## Rudi (2. März 2003)

Moin,

so wieder wach. Jungfernfahrt dank vieler Tips von AB Usern überlebt. Klasse Treffen, klasse Fotos, klasse Würstchen gestern. Schön einige aus dem Board auch mal persönlich kennen gelernt zu haben. Jetzt wird nochmal
ein bißchen Feintuning an meinem BB gemacht und dann freue
ich mich schon auf das nächste Treffen. Achja, danke Mirko für die Fahrgemeinschaft.

Rudi.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (2. März 2003)

@ ALL

Da soll noch einer sagen das Internet &quot;einsam&quot; macht !
Pah... den lach ich aus !  :q 

Da fahren Leute einige hundert Kilometer weit, um sich mit Gleichgesinnten an der Küste zu treffen und gemeinsam einen schönen Tag zu erleben ! Ist das nicht toll Leute ?
Ich finde es SUPER.
Schön das &quot;Unser&quot; Sport sooooo verbindet. #6

Freue mich auf ein Wiedersehen !  #h


----------



## Reppi (2. März 2003)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch an die Fänger !! :m 
Ich habe vor lauter Frust meine alte Playstation rausgeholt und ein paar Fische verhaftet....... #d  #d 
Aber das nächste Treffen steht ja schon an !!
Keine Dorsche ??????????


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. März 2003)

Ich war gestern kurz vor 15:00 Uhr in Dazendorf. Allerdings auf den linken Parkplatz. Die Zufahrt dorthin ähnelt eher einer Mondlandschaft. Kaum befahrbar. Jedenfalls angelte ich bis 17:30 und habe noch nicht mal einen Zupfer gehabt. Wasser ost einfach noch zu kalt! Den einzigen den ich getroffen hatte noch aus dem Board war Duke. Jedenfalls waren ja noch reichlich Nichtboardies in Dazendorf.

Und von der Schwanentheorie halte ich nix von. Habe es gestern reichlich getestet!

Habe gestern eine weitere Variante des unsinkbaren BBs kennengelernt und zwar den Schlauch mit Stryruporkügelchen füllen. Angeblich hatte der gute Mann 180 Liter in sein BB reingefüllt. Zusätzlich kommen dann noch bitten Luft rein. Durch die Kügelchen kann das BB nicht sinken und bleibt elastisch und kann so auch nicht brechen!!!
Werde mir diese Variante durch den Kopf gehen lassen!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Fänger. Beim nächsten Mal komme ich früher!


----------



## Maddin (2. März 2003)

@Christian
Dorschdiggler hast du doch auch getroffen, warum bist du nicht zum rechten Parkplatz gefahren ;+  Da war noch einiges los!


----------



## Mirco (2. März 2003)

Moin Leute, 

das war wieder ein erfrischendes Treffen und hat viel Spaß gemacht. Wie alle schon gesehnen haben is ja auch eine Traumforelle gefangen worden.

Schöne Fotos & Komentare Männer

Ja ich würd mal sagen der Spitzname &quot;Mefoonkel&quot; wäre passend für Waldemar  :q

Glückwunsch nochmal  :m 

@ Maddin
ja wenns nach mir ginge hätte ich Dir gern das 3 bis 5fache geliefert und auch gern noch ne Nummer größer   

Ja dann bis zum, nächsten mal. Hoffentlich bald.

Einige von Euch sehen wir ja wohl im März auf Langeland zu den Mefotagen von Oesterskov (oder wie schreibt sich das nochmal ?)
Und dann stimmen die Temperaturen bestimmt.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. März 2003)

Moin beisammen



> Dorschdiggler hast du doch auch getroffen



vielleicht ist sein Gedächnis für Gesichter nicht so dolle  :q  :q 

und Maddin, was macht die Verfassung ??
Immer noch kaputt ???
Fahre jetzt mal zum Fussi-.....

bis heute Abend


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. März 2003)

ja hast recht. Do5rschdiggler hab ich ja auch noch getroffen. Hatte keine Lust erst noch zum anderen parkplatz zufahren. Angel immer vom linken Parkplatz aus Richtung Steilküste!


----------



## südlicht (2. März 2003)

Hi @ all!

Glückwunsch zum gelungenen Samstag und den Fängern ein herzliches Petri!  :m 

Mir wurde schon ein wenig wehmütig, als ich die tollen Bilder sah, aber es sei euch echt gegönnt!

@Stephan: Du weisst ja, bei mir dauert es manchmal ein bisschen länger, aber dann...  :q 

@Bellboatangler: Das mit den Styroporkügelchen hört sich interessant an, nur wie transportiert man 180 Liter davon? Und wie füllt er sie ein? Klingt sicher aber auch ziemlich aufwändig.

Habe gestern ne Lieferung von Kubiak bekommen und kräftig Drillinge gewechselt ( Das Feintuning eben...)
Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen mit &quot;Gladsax Tobis&quot; gemacht? Würde mich echt mal interessieren, habe mir welche bestellt.

Tight lines, 
Eric


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. März 2003)

Habe von den Gladsax Tobi mehrere Farben. Bisher habe ich allerdings nur Dorsche mitgefangen. Orange ist bisher die beste Farbe . Fliegen weit und zielgenau. Ich stehe aber mehr auf Gladsax Fiske!  

Der gute Mann hatte ein Ron Thomson V Form(1.Version mit einfacher Naht) , da kannst das Ventil abschrauben und dann bekommst die Kügelchen rein! Hatte seine Rücksitze im Auto zurückgeklappt und dann passt es auch rein und er bewahrt es in der Garage auf! Jedenfalls fällt ein Beifahrer da aus . Auto ist dann jedenfalls voll!


----------



## havkat (2. März 2003)

Moin Männers (gäääähn !)

Bin, mal wieder, das Letzte.  #t 
Naja, gestern abend war, nach kurzem Sofawachdienst, noch büschen Paahhdie angesagt.

War nett, gelle?

P.S.: Hab ´ne arbeitsfreie Woche vor mir, werd ma kuckn was die Blanken so treiben.  :g 

P.P.S.: Wer zur Maloche muss, niiich weinen! :q


----------



## MichaelB (2. März 2003)

Moin,

DOCH  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. März 2003)

Nur mal nebenbei erwähnt......
ich habe noch fünf Arbeitstage  :z  :z 
Und dann werde ich exzessives Küstenfischen betreiben  :q 
Die fünf Tage pack&acute; ich auch noch :q


----------



## Bellyman (2. März 2003)

Auch wenn keinen interessiert, bin auch wieder zu hause.....  
War ja ein richtig riesiges Treffen mit sehr guter Beteiligung, alle Achtung.... :m 
Auch wenn die Dorsche noch nicht mitgespielt haben,......
ich hatte noch einen kleinen....... :q 
Mit Fliege bei ca. 6-7 m Wassertiefe, hatte sich aber nicht lange gewehrt, war vermutlich eingefroren..... #h 
Das Wasser ist einfach noch zu kalt im Uferbereich für Dorsche. Temperaturmessungen ergaben Temps von -2,9 bis +0,9° C.
Aber herzlichen Glückwunsch an die MeFo-Fänger, schön erarbeitete Fische.
Anbei noch ein paar Pics:


----------



## Bellyman (2. März 2003)

:q [GLOW=limegreen]2 0 0  [/GLOW]  :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (2. März 2003)

Hi Micha,
wann bist Du nach Hause gefahren ?
Wolltest Du nicht bis Sonntag bleiben?

Schöne Pics und wenigstens hast Du Erfolg gehabt!  :m  #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. März 2003)

Moin Micha!


> ich hatte noch einen kleinen.......



Das kann ich mir denken bei den Wassertemperaturen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Schöne Bilder hast de aber gemacht. #6


----------



## südlicht (2. März 2003)

Hallo Freunde!

@Bellyboatangler: 
Fischst du die Tobis nur mit Schwanzdrilling? Nehme an, dass sonst die Wurf- und Flugeigenschaften stark drunter leiden. Habe ihn mir in Grün, Blau und Orange bestellt. Den Fiske fische ich sonst auch am liebsten.  #w 
Die Geschichte mit den Kügelchen ist zwar interessant, jedoch bei meinen Anfahrtswegen kaum realisierbar, hab dann doch n bischen mehr Gepäck.  

Weiss hier jemand wo es Schläuche fürs RT-BB gibt?

Wünsche euch einen guten Start in die Woche.

Tight lines,
Eric


----------



## mot67 (2. März 2003)

das hört sich ja alles nach einem absolut gelungenen treffen an!
und die forellen sind anscheinend auch wieder im anmarsch, dass lässt mich hoffen.
die kommende woche habe ich nämlich auch zeit, schaun mer ma...
gruss mT


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. März 2003)

@ Bellyman : Schön das du wieder heil zu Hause angekommen bist. :q 

War übriegens heute nicht mehr los.Sch... Wind aus Ost.

Schöne Woche und den Urlaubern 

&quot;Tight lines&quot;

Grüße Stephan  #h


----------



## MFGI (3. März 2003)

*Lehrstunde*

So Leute,
der Samstag war absolut geil, obwohl die Temperaturen
nicht unbedingt zum Biertrinken einluden (war auch gut so,
weil es Richtung Fehmarn noch eine Verkehrkontrolle gab).
Gestern war ich noch auf einen Abstecher (09.00-13.30 Uhr) in Weißenhaus.
Trotz recht hoher Dünung und Temperaturen um den Gefrier-
punkt war ich überrascht was dort abging.
Eins vorweg, ich erhielt die Lehrstunde meines Lebens und
drehte eine Nullrunde, ca. 30 m links von mir sind 11 Fische gefangen worden (ca. 40 -60 cm), 10 m rechts neben mir 2 Forellen, wobei eine davon ein Traumfisch von 78 cm war.
Was nach 13.30 Uhr noch ging weiß ich nicht, weil ich klitschnaß, durchgefroren und ganz ehrlich gesagt doch etwas frustiert gen Helmstedt abgedampft bin.


----------



## angelloenne (3. März 2003)

Klasse Bericht,Klasse Fotos, schöne MF, Petri Heil dem Fänger.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. März 2003)

@ Südlicht

Angel gründsätzlich nur mit einem Drilling. Auch beim Hechtfischen mit Rappala und immer nur am Schwanz den Haken!

Habe keine Lust die restlichen Haken aus dem Fisch zu pühlen!!! Das muß nicht sein. Jeder Fisch sollte auch seine Chance bekommen und mit einem Haken ist die Hängergefahr auch nicht so groß!!!


----------



## MartinVahldiek (3. März 2003)

Hallo MFGI,

warst du in Weißenhaus auch mit dem BB-unterwegs?
Meinst du mit den zwölf Fischen, die Du erwähnt hast Dorsche?
Das sind ja echt gute Nachrichten, die einen für die kommende Woche hoffen lassen.
Hab ab nächsten Donnerstag für 13 Monate Urlaub. Die ersten sechs Wochen werde ich noch in Hamburg sein und hab jeden Tag Zeit. Falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat unter der Woche mal loszudüsen, immer gerne. Zu zweit im BB ist lustiger und sicherer.

Martin


----------



## MFGI (3. März 2003)

@MartinVahldiek

Habe vom Strand aus gefischt. Habe aber auch kein Belly, wäre bei der Dünung unmöglich und zu gefährlich gewesen.
Alle gefangenen Fische waren blankes Ostseesilber. 
Ein Nebenerwerbsfischer hatte auch 3 x Silber in seiner Kiste.


----------



## Salmonelle (3. März 2003)

Tach zusammen,
bin auch wieder zurück.
Nachdem ich mich jetzt bis hier unten durchgelesen habe noch ein kurzer Kommentar von mir. Eigentlich ist ja nix mehr hinzuzufügen (alles gesagt und gezeigt).
Dank zuerst vom Mefo-Onkel für die Glückwünsche. Es war sein bisher größter und schwerster Meeresfisch vonne Ostseeküste und es hat ihn natürlich riesig gefreut.
Die Veranstaltung am Samstag kann man eindeutig als gelungen betrachten.
Sonntag haben wir es nochmal probiert:
morgens in Weißenhaus geguckt und nicht für gut befunden (Ärger im Nachhinein / siehe Beitrag MFGI) und nach Wallnau geflüchtet. Dort eine Stunde geblinkert, meine Fre**e, war das eisig (eine zwei Tage alte kleine Schnittverletzung an einem meiner Finger ist vor lauter Kälte mit einem leisen gntz wieder aufgeplatzt und hat fröhlich vor sich hingeblutet, hab aber nix gespürt, war eh alles taub).
Nachmittags haben wir dann noch mal Dazendorf angetestet, aber auch da gabs keinen Fisch mehr.
So, und heute morgen hab ich meinen schwarzen Golf vor der Ferienwohnung gesucht: der war weg. Da stand nur ein weißes Auto!!??? Hä? Und überhaupt, es war alles weiß! Puh, Glück gehabt, das Auto hatte sich nur unter dem Schnee versteckt.
Und hier bei mir zuhause sind es jetzt sieben Grad und die Sonne scheint...

Gruß von Salmonelle

ein kleines &quot;ps&quot; noch, hätte Interesse an den ORIGANALEN vom Mefo-Onkel mit 67er. Es haben ja einige geknipst. Bitte Mail an mich mit &quot;Anhang&quot;. Meine Digidings hatte leider nen Kälteschock funktionierte im Warmen aber wieder einwandfrei...

pps Mageninhalt der Mefo: nullkommanix


----------



## südlicht (3. März 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

@Bellboatangler: 
Das mit den Drillingen sehe ich grundsätzlich genauso! Aufgrund der Form und Grösse der Gladsax Tobis kam ich jedoch ins Grübeln. Welche Drillingsgrösse fischst du an den Dingern?

So, der erste Arbeitstag der Woche ist nun auch vorüber, nur noch 36 Tage bis Fehmarn  :q 

Haben heute hier unten 13°C und grauen Himmel, werde jetzt noch ne Stunde schauen, was die Barsche sagen.  #w 

Tight lines, 
Eric!


----------



## DerDuke (4. März 2003)

Hallo Leute,

jetzt bin ich auch wieder Zuhause.

War echt toll am Samstag, ist ne super Truppe.

Nochmal Glückwunsch an den MeFo-Onkel, war ein super Fisch.
(Ich stand nur 10 m daneben, der war eigentlich für mich gedacht)

Am Sonntag war ich nochmal in Dazendorf. René war auch da, aber es war zu windig. Nachmittags hab ich&acute;s noch in Wallnau probiert, aber auch hier hab ich nichts gefangen.

Am Montag hat mich dann der Schlag getroffen: SCHNEE!!! Schei....

Ich wollte eigentlich in Katharinenhof angeln, aber dort wäre der Blinker wohl im Wald hinter mir gelandet, wenn ich ihn ausgeworfen hätte.






In Wallnau war es ruhiger, aber genauso kalt. Hier hatte ich wenigstens mal ein paar Nachläufer. 

Beim nächsten Mal klappt&acute;s bestimmt.

Gruß an alle Boardies


----------



## DerDuke (4. März 2003)

Oh,

eigentlich sollte in meinem vorherigen Beitrag ein Bild dabei sein.

Was hab ich falsch gemacht? HILFE!!!!


----------



## angler_lübeck (4. März 2003)

11x Ostseesilber? hoffentlich wurden die nicht alle mitgenommen? bei mir zumindest würde nach spätestens dem 2. fisch schluss sein, von da an würde mir die fische wohl wieder aus der hand gleiten. wie ist die meinung im Board hierzu?


----------



## Bellyman (4. März 2003)

Kinders, eines hab ich noch vergessen:
[GLOW=deeppink]Vielen Dank [/GLOW]  an den Grillmeister für seine aufopferungsvolle Aufgabe, an die Spender der Würstchen (mein Fleisch wollte ja keiner; habt wohl aufs MHD geschaut?) und an alle die zum Gelingen des Treffens beigetragen haben; Tische Stühle usw. #t


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. März 2003)

@ DerDuke

Du brauchst Webspace wo Du das Bild hinladen kannst und nicht einfach von der Festplatte D:  !!   
Das AB saved keine Bilder von Dir.

Geh mal mit Rechtsklick auf den Platz wo Dein Bild stehen sollte und dann auf Eigenschaften, dann siehst Du schon was ich meine. Da steht der Pfad zu dem Bild von Deiner Festplatte !  :q  :m 

Lass uns mal nen Termin machen, wenn es wärmer geworden ist !!
Man sieht sich.  #h  #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. März 2003)

@ Südlicht

Fische mit Hakengröße 4


----------



## Hamwe (4. März 2003)

Moin!   Habe eben erst den Bericht und die Fotos gesehen, war ein super Tag für euch. Petri Heil!
 :z Gruß Hamwe :z


----------



## MFGI (4. März 2003)

> 11x Ostseesilber? hoffentlich wurden die nicht alle mitgenommen? bei mir zumindest würde nach spätestens dem 2. fisch schluss sein, von da an würde mir die fische wohl wieder aus der hand gleiten.



10 davon sind definitiv im Meerforellenhimmel oder mittlerweile im Magen.....
Gefischt haben 8 Mann, die Forellen waren verteilt auf 5 Angler.


----------



## DerDuke (5. März 2003)

So, nächster Versuch. Ich hoffe jetzt klappt es. Bin halt noch Anfänger.

Also so sah es am Montag 03.03.03 in Katharinenhof aus:






Uns so in Wallnau, wo ich es 2 Stunden erfolglos probiert habe:






Petri Heil


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. März 2003)

Dagegen hat Petrus uns ja am 01.03. richtig &quot;glücklich&quot; aussehen lassen. :m  :k


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. März 2003)

Du sagst es Mike 

Mensch Markus....siehr mir eigentlich eher nach sibirischer Eiswüste aus  :q 
Da wird einem ja schon vom hinschauen kalt.....


----------



## saeboe (5. März 2003)

@DerDuke
Man das sah doch spitze aus... Hast Dich bestimmt geärgert, daß daß Du keine Badehose dabei hattest. Im Vergleich zum Sonntag hatten wir am 01.03. ein riesen Glück mit dem Wetter. In Weißenhaus ging am Sonntag echt die Post ab. Schön bewegtes Wasser viele viele Kontakte nur eisig kalt.Hab mir meine Finger zum Schluß in meinem Tee aufgetaut.


----------



## Ace (5. März 2003)

> Hab mir meine Finger zum Schluß in meinem Tee aufgetaut.


 :q  :q  :q 
schön wenn der schmerz nachläßt oder???


----------



## saeboe (5. März 2003)

Auf jeden Fall merkt mann, daß man noch lebt..


----------



## Maddin (8. März 2003)

@all
Mich hat heute noch ein Foto erreicht. Ich glaube unser Mefo-Onkel wollte das große Geschäft machen :q


----------



## havkat (8. März 2003)

Ich schmeiß mich weg!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. März 2003)

Goil !! :q  :q 
Wer manipuliert denn sowas ??


----------



## Salmonelle (8. März 2003)

@Mike - 
also, der Mefo-Onkel hat nen Sohn (quasi mein Cousin)und der hat nen Schwiegervater...und der war datt! :q 

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## DerDuke (8. März 2003)

Unfassbar!!

Einen so schönen Fisch aus der Ostsee an die [BLINK]NORDSEE[/BLINK]  vertickern wollen!!!!

@Maddin: echt super gemacht, kannst du auch den MeFo-Onkel durch mich ersetzen? 
Mich fragen z. Zt. alle, was ich denn auf Fehmarn gefangen habe. :e  

Gruß aus Fulda


----------



## MFGI (8. März 2003)

Absolut geil! :q


----------



## Maddin (8. März 2003)

@Duke
Nene...sowas mach ich nicht  


> Salmonelle:
> also, der Mefo-Onkel hat nen Sohn (quasi mein Cousin)und der hat nen Schwiegervater...und der war datt!


----------



## Mirco (8. März 2003)

@ salmonelle,

arbeitet der &quot;Schwiegervater&quot; vielleicht bei nem Verlag für Angelzeitschriften  :q 

War ja nur mal so ne Frage


----------



## Salmonelle (8. März 2003)

@Mirco - ne-ne, der ist Rentner/Pensionär und hat mit Angeln und so eigentlich gar nix im Kopp, aber Foddos machen is sein Hobbie und mit Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen kann er auch umgehen

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. März 2003)

Mensch Maddin....
kaum biste nich beim Fischen, kommste auf &quot;komische&quot; Gedanken....
Aber obergeil gemacht  :q  :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. März 2003)

@Maddin.....

ich glaube ich habe das was missverstanden  #t 

war heute übrigens wieder draussen  :q 
Leichter Wind, der dann in Boen doch ganz schön kräftig wurde....und dazu Regen.
Aber Silber ist rausgekommen.....
Selbst ich durfte heute mal wieder, auch wenn es nur eine 40er war, die ich mit liebem Gruss wieder verabschiedet habe  :q 
Aber es gibt Leute, da könnte ich heulen !!!
Und wenn man die bewussten Personen dann anspricht bekommt man fast noch Schläge angedroht......&quot;kümmer Dich um Deinen Scheiss&quot;..... so ca. 55 cm, total mager....und fast noch braun  :v 
Schade eigentlich...


----------



## saeboe (9. März 2003)

@DorschDiggler
Wo bist denn gewesen?? Vom BB aus oder von Land aus?? :a


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. März 2003)

war gestern, wie heute, in Weissenhaus....
heute kommt noch ein Bericht.... war hammermässig...
Die Fische haben sich gestapelt und einige konnten den Hals echt nicht voll bekommen....
Mein Kumpel .... naja, lest nachher selber   :q


----------

